# Trouble in paradise? B.J. Penn cuts short "UFC Primetime" taping



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/13781/trouble-in-paradise-b-j-penn-cuts-short-ufc-primetime-taping.mma



> Despite solid ratings for Spike TV's first installment of the three-part "UFC Primetime: St. Pierre vs. Penn II" series, at least one participant was apparently unhappy with how he was portrayed in the piece.
> 
> A source close to the show on Tuesday told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) B.J. Penn recently shut down a taping and interview session for the series and no longer wants involved in the project.
> 
> ...


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

This doesn't surprise me honestly. I read some of BJ's camp were not happy about the first show.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Well if he's got legitimate complaints then I don't blame him. I bet he's not getting paid all that much to do it, and I'm sure it's a pain in the ass to have a camera crew following you around as you prepare for the biggest fight of your career.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

That is interesting. I wonder how pissed Dana is that BJ doesn wanna do the last episode.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Did he not go on a holiday to Kona during his camp?

He doesnt help his image does he? They need to do it like that for the show though its the super athlete, dedicated fighter versus the super talented party going challenger.

They both have two of the best fitting nick names in MMA, it sums them up perfectly.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

lpbigd4444 said:


> That is interesting. I wonder how pissed Dana is that BJ doesn wanna do the last episode.


Oh I would imagine that his head is about to pop.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I dunno.....after seeing the show, Im sold that BJ has a bitchy attitude.

They portrayed GSP as far more humble, and I have heard of BJ refusing pictures/autographs.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I really don't blame him, and this is basically all the TUF proof we need. I am sure they have over 20 hours of footage that could make Penn look like a good guy, instead it is being painted as Good GSP vs Evil BJ. DW screwed up and looks like it is going to bite him in the ass this time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously though the editing on that show was basically that BJ was a spoiled brat who never worked hard and that GSP was the hero that had struggled for everything his entire life and had a great work ethic and everything,


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I really don't blame him, and this is basically all the TUF proof we need. I am sure they have over 20 hours of footage that could make Penn look like a good guy, instead it is being painted as Good GSP vs Evil BJ. DW screwed up and looks like it is going to bite him in the ass this time.


I think that is a pretty good point.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea the editing of that show was pretty messed up it made BJ look like a rich kid who got into street fights for fun while GSP was a hard working guy who pushed himself through life while BJ was handed everything.

Also Dana White calling BJ Penn telling him he needs to train was bullshit and it was another one of those Dana trying to look cool on TV things.

If BJ needs to rest his body that's really not that big of a deal.

Fighters do take breaks in training camps it's not unheard of.

I don't blame BJ one bit.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I haven't seen the show, but if there was footage of dana calling him and telling him he needs to train harder, then I'm pretty sure BJ has every right to tell the camera crew to get the hell out of his gym.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

BJ shouldn't take it so personally.....you know, the UFC is just trying to hype the fight like BJ always does. 

What a cry baby. He hypes fights at other peoples expense everytime and thats ok but the first thing that portrays him negatively and he takes his toys and leaves the sandbox. BJ Penn talks a good game but when it comes down to it he's just a little spoiled brat that will throw a temper tantrum if he doesn't have everything his way. 

BJ Penn = Turd


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd be insulted if I were Penn. 

And what did they think was going to happen when they edited it that way? Did they think BJ was going to happy with the results?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think the whole Dana calling BJ and acting like his dad telling him what to do etc was ridiculous. BJ was starting to feel the effects of over training, and decided to take a 3-4 day break. It's actually a very smart thing to do and is done all the time; across many many sports. Probably one of the reasons i don't recall BJ ever having a significant injury going into a fight.

He's a grown man, let him succeed or fail all by himself. Dana has no business calling Hilo to harrass a fighter and to tell him how he should or shouldn't be conducting his training camp.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

So BJ didn't like the show because it was a bit too truthful? Either way, I don't mind, didn't really find the show all that interesting.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I actually liked it a lot. Much better and far more polished than your typical countdown show. The money they spent on it shows in the production alone.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Makes sense to me, I wouldnt want to be on a show that portrayed me like that especially if it was already a big pain in the butt being followed around like that. I believe that GSP works harder than BJ but its not as bad as they make it look. They show every lighthearted relaxing moment of BJ and every intense hardworking moment of GSP. It does not really matter though the fight is still going down so its whatever to me.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

I disagree, Dana has every right to ring up a fighter and make sure he is training, after all who is paying his ass thousands of $?

He doesnt want to spend all that money on a fighter, spend the money hyping the fight for a fat gassing mess to turn up and be whooped in the 1st round. Especially when they potray it has the best vs the best. It would make him look like a jackass along with the company.

Dana is protecting his investment, thats all.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> BJ shouldn't take it so personally.....you know, the UFC is just trying to hype the fight like BJ always does.
> 
> What a cry baby. He hypes fights at other peoples expense everytime and thats ok but the first thing that portrays him negatively and he takes his toys and leaves the sandbox. BJ Penn talks a good game but when it comes down to it he's just a little spoiled brat that will throw a temper tantrum if he doesn't have everything his way.
> 
> BJ Penn = Turd


When does he throw temper tantrums? Did you watch him in TUF? Do you see/read his interviews? He's always the same, laid back Hilo boy. He does talk some crap but he never comes accross like a spoiled brat...


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> BJ shouldn't take it so personally.....you know, the UFC is just trying to hype the fight like BJ always does.
> 
> What a cry baby. He hypes fights at other peoples expense everytime and thats ok but the first thing that portrays him negatively and he takes his toys and leaves the sandbox. BJ Penn talks a good game but when it comes down to it he's just a little spoiled brat that will throw a temper tantrum if he doesn't have everything his way.
> 
> BJ Penn = Turd


I disagree. BJ may say some stupid stuff to hype a fight, but explain to me how Dana calling him and telling him to train helps hype a fight? Or how portraying an UFC champ (or one of the p4p best for that matter) as spoiled guy who doesn't work hard going to hype a fight with this humble God known as GSP? You could definately edit the show much better than that. I negged you 

I enjoyed the countdown though because it was getting me pumped for the fight.

To Combat Soul: Dana has every right to stay on top of BJ, but it is degrading to put that into the countdown show. It was a douche move imo.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

I actually kind of agree with BloodJunkie, the way he talks bad about other fighters, and trys to hype fights, he has already portrayed himself as the bad guy, the UFC is just building on that. I do however agree that the dana calling him thing was a little much.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Well if he's got legitimate complaints then I don't blame him. I bet he's not getting paid all that much to do it, and I'm sure it's a pain in the ass to have a camera crew following you around as you prepare for the biggest fight of your career.


But he was still getting paid to appear on a show that hyped him and hyped his fight. Not a bad deal, if you ask me.

I don't know BJ, but I get the impression he doesn't like to play when the game isn't going his way.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

That was what i meant Dana has every right to check up on BJ, but he knew it would make could TV. What do you expect from Dana he is a shit.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> I disagree. BJ may say some stupid stuff to hype a fight, but explain to me how Dana calling him and telling him to train helps hype a fight? Or how portraying an UFC champ (or one of the p4p best for that matter) as spoiled guy who doesn't work hard going to hype a fight with this humble God known as GSP? You could definately edit the show much better than that. I negged you
> 
> I enjoyed the countdown though because it was getting me pumped for the fight.
> 
> To Combat Soul: Dana has every right to stay on top of BJ, but it is degrading to put that into the countdown show. It was a douche move imo.


I say that all the things that BJ pulls are douche moves too. My point was that BJ can dish it out but he can't take it. Historically he trains like sh*t and maybe Dana wants to make sure that he doesn't have a built in excuse when GSP makes him eat elbow sandwiches for 5 rounds.

I personally think that all the hype that the UFC does is crap and would like to see it all stop. Since it won't though I find pleasure in seeing one of the biggest mouthpeices in the sport get a taste of his own medicine.

I would also like to point out that BJ is handed many things without earning them. When has he had to actually earn a title shot like the rest of the guys in the UFC? I'm not talking about having the talent to fight for the belt, I'm talking about earning his shots like everybody else. And thanks for the neg rep. I love getting those when people don't like my opinion, I personally like to debate in the thread and not give them out but to each his own.


----------



## TeamNogpwns (Dec 5, 2008)

Despite what you BJ haters think, you will see a focused, metally prepared, and in shape BJ Penn. GSP will be in the same state and when the 2 of them start throwing leather its going to be epic. The countdown show is just trying to hype the fight up for the casual fan, and making BJ a villain seems like their best option.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea the editing of that show was pretty messed up it made BJ look like a rich kid who got into street fights for fun while GSP was a hard working guy who pushed himself through life while BJ was handed everything.
> 
> *Also Dana White calling BJ Penn telling him he needs to train was bullshit and it was another one of those Dana trying to look cool on TV things.*
> If BJ needs to rest his body that's really not that big of a deal.
> ...


I'm with you on the subject.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Seriously though the editing on that show was basically that BJ was a spoiled brat who never worked hard and that GSP was the hero that had struggled for everything his entire life and had a great work ethic and everything,


that camera only catches what it see's...

maybe bj needs to do a little self reflection?

maybe bj isn't training that hard? we all know he's an asshole, so his life's story wouldn't surprise me at all....cept the part where bj says he was happy when people asked him to fight...that probably happened once, yet we were made to believe it happened every weekend....


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea the editing of that show was pretty messed up it made BJ look like a rich kid who got into street fights for fun while GSP was a hard working guy who pushed himself through life while BJ was handed everything.
> 
> Also Dana White calling BJ Penn telling him he needs to train was bullshit and it was another one of those Dana trying to look cool on TV things.
> 
> ...



I won't say he got EVERYthing handed to him but : 

-He did get his WW titleshot handed to him against Hughes. Then he left like a bastard to get a lame record of 3-3. 

-And he came back to (LW) avenge his loss to Pulver to get another undeserved LW titleshot.

-And now he's getting a shot at GSPs belt (another shot not deserved) IMO title should not be on the line but whatever, BJ is the spoiled kid of Dana


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Bj Penn is really annoying, and I don't blame the UFC's editing for anything; I think that's just how Bj really is. All he does is talk shit and make excuses, seriously.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The editing on the show was insanely one sided towards St. Pierre. I can't blame BJ, if he doesn't want people making a fool of him for fake hype then go for it. They built St. Pierre as a professional monster and BJ Penn as a flake just there for the ride. They didn't care to mention St. Pierre wasn't training seriously for the first Serra fight


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> I say that all the things that BJ pulls are douche moves too. My point was that BJ can dish it out but he can't take it. Historically he trains like sh*t and maybe Dana wants to make sure that he doesn't have a built in excuse when GSP makes him eat elbow sandwiches for 5 rounds.
> 
> I personally think that all the hype that the UFC does is crap and would like to see it all stop. Since it won't though I find pleasure in seeing one of the biggest mouthpeices in the sport get a taste of his own medicine.
> 
> I would also like to point out that BJ is handed many things without earning them. When has he had to actually earn a title shot like the rest of the guys in the UFC? I'm not talking about having the talent to fight for the belt, I'm talking about earning his shots like everybody else. And thanks for the neg rep. I love getting those when people don't like my opinion, I personally like to debate in the thread and not give them out but to each his own.


And you may be right. I like BJ so I don't really have a problem with what he does. I agree that he says stupid stuff and he can be douchey to those who don't like him. I just didn't agree with them adding that scene into the countdown because it is kinda humiliating to have your boss calling you and lecturing about training. A UFC champ and one of mma's best deserves a little more than that.

As for the neg, that was the 2nd one I have ever sent and it was kinda knee-jerk because the post seemed like a rambling "I hate BJ" post.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> And you may be right. I like BJ so I don't really have a problem with what he does. I agree that he says stupid stuff and he can be douchey to those who don't like him. I just didn't agree with them adding that scene into the countdown because it is kinda humiliating to have your boss calling you and lecturing about training. A UFC champ and one of mma's best deserves a little more than that.
> 
> As for the neg, that was the 2nd one I have ever sent and it was kinda knee-jerk because the post seemed like a rambling "I hate BJ" post.


your at work, your not doing your job, your boss gets word, calls you to ask whats going on....

yeh that's insane! that would only happen to bj!

of course it's humiliating...it's humiliating to everyone...bj knew this show was going on and people would get to view his training camp....he needs to take responsibility for his actions....

i've never heard of a fighter taking 5 days off cold turkey to 'refuel his system'...maybe 2 days, but not 5...that is just lazy


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

They made him look lazy. Here he is, working harder than ever before for his last few fights and they make some dumb scenes where the boss is on his ass. He's probably like **** it we will see what happens when the fight comes. BJ is gonna kick some ass!


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> your at work, your not doing your job, your boss gets word, calls you to ask whats going on....
> 
> yeh that's insane! that would only happen to bj!


Yeah because your boss would get on the intercom and shout at you for everyone to hear, then youtube that shit for everyone to see. You're ridiculous if you believe that I was saying Dana shouldn't check up on BJ. He shouldn't have done it publicly on a t.v. show.

I guess you know BJ's body better than him then. You should e-mail him your number in case he feels like he is overtraining to approve some days off.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

has anyone seen trainign videos, maybe he conveniently "went on vacation" because he couldn't train cause people would see he was injured


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> Yeah because your boss would get on the intercom and shout at you for everyone to hear, then youtube that shit for everyone to see. You're ridiculous if you believe that I was saying Dana shouldn't check up on BJ. He shouldn't have done it publicly on a t.v. show.
> 
> I guess you know BJ's body better than him then. You should e-mail him your number in case he feels like he is overtraining to approve some days off.


different scale, but it's the same thing....bj also makes about 10x more than we do too....that's part of being famous is that everyone's eyes are on you....bj just can't accept that



> I guess you know BJ's body better than him then. You should e-mail him your number in case he feels like he is overtraining to approve some days off.


but bj has a history of being lazy....bj keeps telling everyone that he's training harder than ever...and you know, if you keep telling a lie, eventually people will believe it....maybe even bj himself


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

they made him look that way?

editing didnt make it appear as if he took a 5 day vacation. he actually did it! if bj didnt think there was anything wrong with his training he should have answered the phone and been like "dana, im on vacation to refuel my body and get right so i can peak" 

but he knows thats not the proper way to train. your a professional and you have to conduct yourself like one.


----------



## TeamNogpwns (Dec 5, 2008)

and you would know better than a BJJ mundial and 2x UFC champion how to prepare for a fight???


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I really don't blame him, and this is basically all the TUF proof we need. I am sure they have over 20 hours of footage that could make Penn look like a good guy, instead it is being painted as Good GSP vs Evil BJ. DW screwed up and looks like it is going to bite him in the ass this time.


You never know. This could just be his way to make sure BJ is fired up; just another incentive to prove himself to others. It's known that a pissed off BJ is a dangerous BJ...:dunno:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

TeamNogpwns said:


> and you would know better than a BJJ mundial and 2x UFC champion how to prepare for a fight???


well, those belts are about as legit as Brock Lesnars...and i love brock....but there is no way in hell he earned any of those belts normally...i mean, who the hell just gets a title shot at another weight instantly...

the only title shot bj ever earned, he lost

and whats this calling me out on if i could train him better? you know andy wang, he sucked ass in the UFC, but he would kick your ass in a fight and he would kick mine too....but i still have the right to say he sucked ass in the UFC

i can't say i could train bj any better, but i'm saying his training has not been at the level of other fighters....maybe it is now, but it looks like its still not quite there...


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

i don't know if I've ever seen a "bad" BJ or an "evil" BJ.
now a "dangerous" BJ I can only imagine.

Remember when Wang wanted the BJ, but BJ wasn't havin the Wang.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Whaaaaaaaa!

BJ decided to cut training short for 5 days, go on a vaction and, have JD lie to Dana for him.

BJ has no legitimate complaint. BJ is lazy and he doesn't want his childish behavior being televised.

This just instills my belief that GSP is going destroy him.

BJ talks so much shit but he can't take anything. He's a spoiled little brat with very little discipline


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL maybe BJ shouldn't eaten so many twinkies an dnot shown up to fight in the past? BJ has made himself look like "the bad guy" and "the guy who doesn't take this seriously enough" his entire career. It's really his own fault IMO. Besides, wouldn't it just piss him off (obviously) and drive him to work harder? I wasn't concerned so much with the editing, more with the fact that he's training 5 hours a day and then having the balls to take a VACATION during training for the biggest fight of his life. I understand fighters take a break from training to peak, i get that. But you don't go on VACATION, you take a break and do some light training like cardio and running and watch tape fo ra few days and go over your game plan.


EDIT: Also, *high fives southpaw*


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

TBH I don't care about all that crap, all I want is GSP to possibly beat the best BJ ever on the 31st so he can beat him "fairly and squarly".


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^
that's the main reason I was upset about BJ not training to his full potential so he'll have an "excuse". Well, now that the world has seen that him not training ot his full potential is his own damn fault he doesnt have that excuse anymore, and that's probably why he's pissed. I hope GSP crushes BJs ego so hard he retires.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> TBH I don't care about all that crap, all I want is GSP to possibly beat the best BJ ever on the 31st so he can beat him "fairly and squarly".


Me too! whoever wins I want to see the best of both!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Well see, we will ALWAYS see the best of GSP.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> ^^^
> that's the main reason I was upset about BJ not training to his full potential so he'll have an "excuse". Well, now that the world has seen that him not training ot his full potential is his own damn fault he doesnt have that excuse anymore, and that's probably why he's pissed. I hope GSP crushes BJs ego so hard he retires.


bj's given so many interviews, hardcore fans pretty much know exactly what the dude is like....so ask your self this....if gsp beats penn and beats him good....do you really see bj coming back down to 155 and training as hard to beat kenny florian? cuz i don't


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

The training excuses end here for BJ regardless of what shape he shows up in. If he can't get up for this fight (the biggest fight of his career), he can't for anything. Training is a non-excuse this time around and honestly the rest of his career; even if he feels Florian is beneath him he better train.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Didn't Dana say in one of his video blogs that he was there through the entire editing process of the show. Maybe he was mad at BJ but the whole phonecall thing just looked so fixed to me. Regardless Dana cant just go and blame the editors for this because it was probably him that OK'd it all.

It's hard to get the full picture without seeing all three parts I suppose.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Whaaaaaaaa!
> 
> BJ decided to cut training short for 5 days, go on a vaction and, have JD lie to Dana for him.
> 
> ...


Hulk Hogan use to be the man, then he joined the NWO and talked a bunch of shit. Not taking a dump on you Southpaw, but don't think half that was manipulated crap


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> BJ shouldn't take it so personally.....you know, the UFC is just trying to hype the fight like BJ always does.
> 
> What a cry baby. He hypes fights at other peoples expense everytime and thats ok but the first thing that portrays him negatively and he takes his toys and leaves the sandbox. BJ Penn talks a good game but when it comes down to it he's just a little spoiled brat that will throw a temper tantrum if he doesn't have everything his way.
> 
> BJ Penn = Turd





southpaw447 said:


> Whaaaaaaaa!
> 
> BJ decided to cut training short for 5 days, go on a vaction and, have JD lie to Dana for him.
> 
> ...





TraMaI said:


> LOL maybe BJ shouldn't eaten so many twinkies an dnot shown up to fight in the past? BJ has made himself look like "the bad guy" and "the guy who doesn't take this seriously enough" his entire career. It's really his own fault IMO. Besides, wouldn't it just piss him off (obviously) and drive him to work harder? I wasn't concerned so much with the editing, more with the fact that he's training 5 hours a day and then having the balls to take a VACATION during training for the biggest fight of his life. I understand fighters take a break from training to peak, i get that. But you don't go on VACATION, you take a break and do some light training like cardio and running and watch tape fo ra few days and go over your game plan.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, *high fives southpaw*




Looks like the marketing is working to a T.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Looks like the marketing is working to a T.


It didn't take marketing for me to see BJ as a turd. I've always thought he was. I am however very amused that BJ is acting like a baby now that he's on the wrong end of the hype train he so often promotes.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

BloodJunkie said:


> It didn't take marketing for me to see BJ as a turd. I've always thought he was. I am however very amused that BJ is acting like a baby now that he's on the wrong end of the hype train he so often promotes.


You know what I think about BJ's personality but in his defense, I think it's different when one fighter trash talks on you than the whole organization doing it through a prime time show.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn, well I guess this will be the (2nd) last time Dana let's BJ cut the line for a title shot:angry02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

TeamNogpwns said:


> and you would know better than a BJJ mundial and 2x UFC champion how to prepare for a fight???


Yeah, I know exactly what you mean. I actually find it laughable and amusing when I see some of these posts, not only in this thread but others, trying to tell a professional fighter, some of which are Champions, how to train and what they need to be doing, as if they have even 10% of the experience/knowledge that the fighter they are giving advice to has.

Also, B.J was edited to be a lazy tool who gets everything handed to him. Everyone knows this fight was going to be hyped up as "GSP, humble, nice, kind, gentle, works for everything", against "B.J, lazy, gets everything handed to him, doesn't train hard, natural talent". 

If I were B.J, I wouldn't like to be shown like this either, especially when I just spent a year or more training hard focusing on my cardio/etc.

Good way to hype up your LW Champion, Dana.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> your at work, your not doing your job, your boss gets word, calls you to ask whats going on....
> 
> yeh that's insane! that would only happen to bj!


Dana isn't his boss when he's not in the Octagon.

Maybe he should have made the same call to Mark Coleman a few months ago though...


----------



## TeamNogpwns (Dec 5, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> well, those belts are about as legit as Brock Lesnars...and i love brock....but there is no way in hell he earned any of those belts normally...i mean, who the hell just gets a title shot at another weight instantly...
> 
> the only title shot bj ever earned, he lost
> 
> ...


Actually I was talking to spaulding, but no worries. What you are saying is he didn't choke out Hughes, and somehow walking through Joe Daddy and Sherk is similar to Lesnar and his 1-2 record in the UFC ... got it!:thumb02:


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> You know what I think about BJ's personality but in his defense, I think it's different when one fighter trash talks on you than the whole organization doing it through a prime time show.


I kind of see it as the snowball effect. Allow me to explain. 

In the past, many fighters thought that trash talking other fighters was an unacceptable behavior. Fighters like BJ Penn were champions of defending it as nothing more than a way to hype a fight. So all the while, fighters that do not practice the game of trash talk/hyping were still being forced into the game by those that felt it was acceptable.

Now to the situation at hand and why I don't feel sorry for BJ:

The natural evolution of the trash talk/hype game is here now. The organization is doing what it sees as acceptable behavior and now that BJ feels it is unacceptable he is going to have a fit. What BJ should remember is that he was once a supporter of practices that others didn't agree with so he really has no right to complain when his ideals of fair play are attacked.

So in short, when you play dirty, others will play dirtier and you can't complain when you get some mud on you.



XitUp said:


> Maybe he should have made the same call to Mark Coleman a few months ago though...


Naw! We knew Mark would suck, he should have made the call to Shogun.


----------



## TeamNogpwns (Dec 5, 2008)

BJ Penn is the most loved and hated MMA fighter at the moment it seems. Every single thread with BJ's name in it becomes a heated debate, and it all comes down to the fact that all you BJ haters deep down use you're hate for him to vent away the pain and frustration over that day you got you're head put in a toilet in 4th grade.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

TeamNogpwns said:


> BJ Penn is the most loved and hated MMA fighter at the moment it seems. Every single thread with BJ's name in it becomes a heated debate, *and it all comes down to the fact that all you BJ haters deep down use you're hate for him to vent away the pain and frustration over that day you got you're head put in a toilet in 4th grade.*


What? What does not liking BJ have to do with getting your head put in the toilet?


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> that camera only catches what it see's...
> maybe bj needs to do a little self reflection?


It's called editing. Anything can be made to look good or bad.. in this case, it made BJ look as everyone else has already implied.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok a couple points.

The comparison to if you weren't working and your boss yelled at you doesn't work.

What BJ does when he's not fighting for the UFC isn't truthfully any of Dana's business if he doesn't like how he trains fire him. BJ is more like a consultant and what he does on his own time is his business as long as he gets done what he needs to.

Also Dana putting that on Camera was to build drama about BJ being lazy and Dana being awesome.

They really made BJ look like crap. If BJ went to a nightclub they would've made it look 100% different then they made GSP look.

BJ might be an asshole actually I'm 99% sure he is an asshole however that doesn't mean he doesn't have the right to stop doing a show edited to make him look bad. Anyone who honestly thinks they just used the footage they had edited it fairly and BJ was just that much of a dick is full of crap.

They want BJ to be the bad guy and GSP to be the hard working good guy and BJ has the right to not want and be involved in something intentional making him look lazy and like a douche.

Also I'm sure it hurts BJ because he has seemed to be working a lot harder lately that Dana went and embarrassed him like that.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

To coin a phrase "Any publicity is GOOD publicity", i couldnt careless about the XXL ALL Access type programme, i just want to see the fight.


----------



## tomiE (Nov 17, 2007)

What a crybaby. Love how he accused Sherk of steriod use (whether it was true or not it still put a bad image on Sherk) and bad mouths other fighters it's all good and ok, but when it's him he cries. On TUF he was a douche, especially after the Andy Wang fight. Coaches shouldn't act like that even if they're fighters fought poorly. I love Penn inside the ring, hate him outside of it.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Ok a couple points.
> 
> The comparison to if you weren't working and your boss yelled at you doesn't work.
> 
> ...


consider a master's student working on a project. he works under a professor....some professors let their masters students do whatever they want, whenever they want, as long as it gets done, while others are constantly checking up on them to make sure they are doing they're job....they are after all, using the professor's resources to do their research....and since bj's performance will ultimately effect dana's resources, dana has every right to be checking up on whoever he wants...

this title shot was a gift, b/c bj said he was going to prove everyone wrong and he wanted the UFC to put it together....

and just as tomiE said....bj is no saint. he's got a trackrecord on him a mile long.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Question*

So does this mean there weren't be the third installment to the series??


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

mma17 said:


> So does this mean there weren't be the third installment to the series??


I'm sure they'll do something for the 3rd installment. Maybe focus just on GSP or maybe Dana will explain what a crybaby BJ is and add fuel to the fire ( I mean hype ). Either way, I hope they let everyone know that BJ didn't want to play anymore and took his ball to go home.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Flak said:


> I think the whole Dana calling BJ and acting like his dad telling him what to do etc was ridiculous. BJ was starting to feel the effects of over training, and decided to take a 3-4 day break. It's actually a very smart thing to do and is done all the time; across many many sports. Probably one of the reasons i don't recall BJ ever having a significant injury going into a fight.
> 
> He's a grown man, let him succeed or fail all by himself. Dana has no business calling Hilo to harrass a fighter and to tell him how he should or shouldn't be conducting his training camp.


Exactly, BJ and his camp know what they are doing this stage in the game. If they choose to make a decision, good or bad, so be it. I understand where Dana is coming from, but in the business world its considered micro managing, and I hate micro managers.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> I'm sure they'll do something for the 3rd installment. Maybe focus just on GSP or maybe Dana will explain what a crybaby BJ is and add fuel to the fire ( I mean hype ). Either way, I hope they let everyone know that BJ didn't want to play anymore and took his ball to go home.


Haha. Ya, Dana will rip on him for sure. Kind of like how he kicked Jon Fitch out of the UFC for like 2 days because he wouldn't be in the UFC video game.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> consider a master's student working on a project. he works under a professor....some professors let their masters students do whatever they want, whenever they want, as long as it gets done, while others are constantly checking up on them to make sure they are doing they're job....they are after all, using the professor's resources to do their research....and since bj's performance will ultimately effect dana's resources, dana has every right to be checking up on whoever he wants...
> 
> this title shot was a gift, b/c bj said he was going to prove everyone wrong and he wanted the UFC to put it together....
> 
> and just as tomiE said....bj is no saint. he's got a trackrecord on him a mile long.


That's fine but the professor wouldn't put it on camera. If Dana wants to check on his training I think it's wrong but I can understand it. But considering he obviously had to get a camera to follow him in order to make the call since the show isn't about him it comes off horribly IMO.

And BJ while he is a dick like I said has the right to not be involved in something that is one-sided. People always say that people on reality TV have no right to complain how it's edited because they are doing it well all BJ decided to do is not do it anymore.

To not have his name dragged through the dirt.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

mma17 said:


> Haha. Ya, Dana will rip on him for sure. Kind of like how he kicked Jon Fitch out of the UFC for like 2 days because he wouldn't be in the UFC video game.


No way will that happen. BJ has walked out before and would do it again. He has money so he could live without the UFC. I just can't see that happening to him.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Ok a couple points.
> 
> The comparison to if you weren't working and your boss yelled at you doesn't work.
> 
> ...


i totally agree with you bbjd7.. the fact that he is actually working real hard for this fight and being made out to be the bad guy, would of pissed anyone off.

they definitely made him look like crap.. No one deserves to be made out in that light.. Even the likes of BJ Penn.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

BloodJunkie said:


> I kind of see it as the snowball effect. Allow me to explain.
> 
> In the past, many fighters thought that trash talking other fighters was an unacceptable behavior. Fighters like BJ Penn were champions of defending it as nothing more than a way to hype a fight. So all the while, fighters that do not practice the game of trash talk/hyping were still being forced into the game by those that felt it was acceptable.
> 
> ...


I see where you're coming from but at the same time this "trash talking" is not hyping up the fight at all. It promotes the fight somehow because it's controversial and people are going to talk about it but at the same time many fans will now think they won't get see the best BJ ever on the 31st. Knowing BJ's work ethic (in the past), this was a big selling point for the fight: the best GSP ever is going to fight the best BJ ever. And I think it was a big mistake on the production's side to edit it this way just for the sake of hooking a few viewers to watch the 2nd episode, when Dana could have warned BJ in private.

My $.02


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> That's fine but the professor wouldn't put it on camera. If Dana wants to check on his training I think it's wrong but I can understand it. But considering he obviously had to get a camera to follow him in order to make the call since the show isn't about him it comes off horribly IMO.
> 
> And BJ while he is a dick like I said has the right to not be involved in something that is one-sided. People always say that people on reality TV have no right to complain how it's edited because they are doing it well all BJ decided to do is not do it anymore.
> 
> *To not have his name dragged through the dirt.*


This is ironic because it's standard procedure for BJ to do that very thing to his opponents names. I'm not saying its right in either instance but I think the fact that BJ regularly engages in this kind of thing makes it hard to extend sympathy to him.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm on the fence here. Both sides make good points.

- BJ has ben an asshole in the past and has said/done stupid things. 
- BJ has undertrained before

BUT

- BJ deserves to take a break from training if HE wants. Anyone that trains will undersatnd the need to step away for a quick second...
- He does not deserve to be micro-managed by Dana. Dana is investing a lot of money into this fight but he knew BJ's history before making the fight. If he was going to micro-manage him then maybe he should have let BJ know. 

So I'm not sure. Either way, if he wants to stop taping I won't feel any different as if he wanted to keep taping. The sad thing is that milions of viewers will.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> This is ironic because it's standard procedure for BJ to do that very thing to his opponents names. I'm not saying its right in either instance but I think the fact that BJ regularly engages in this kind of thing makes it hard to extend sympathy to him.


Yea BJ is a dick but basically what you are saying is the UFC is being a dick too but because BJ's is also a dick it's ok.

Didn't anyone ever teach you that two wrongs don't make a right? lol


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I find it kind of funny how BJ's aggravated that he's being portrayed as the bad guy. How can you NOT be perceived as the bad guy when you are saying things like "I'm going to kill you, and I'm not kidding", versus someone who won't say a bad word about you?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I find it kind of funny how BJ's aggravated that he's being portrayed as the bad guy. How can you NOT be perceived as the bad guy when you are saying things like "I'm going to kill you, and I'm not kidding", versus someone who won't say a bad word about you?


or when he accuses gsp of taking steriods....


----------



## tomiE (Nov 17, 2007)

Penn's trash talking doesn't work against a guy like GSP. So of course he'll look like the bad guy. Any good guy wouldn't make comments like "GSP's a quitter," that's just an insult to what GSP has achieved. Even if Penn was joking around, being the high profile fighter/celebrity he should know that anything he says or does could and can come back to bite him in the rear.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

It wasn't for a second, or a day or two. It was for five days. And during his "break," he mocked how hard GSP was training....in the snow. Then laughed at him. 

If he doesn't want to be portrayed as a lazy ass, he should be more careful about what he says and does, especially when a camera crew is following him around, and reporting back to his boss. 

The bottom line is, once you make a commitment to something, you see it through. 



Tango87 said:


> I'm on the fence here. Both sides make good points.
> 
> - BJ has ben an asshole in the past and has said/done stupid things.
> - BJ has undertrained before
> ...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

A lot of people have made good points on each side of this and I agree that BJ does bring some of the crap upon himself but the thing that I didn't like about the last episode is that it seemed contrived by Dana to make more drama for the show. I just thought it came out stupid and a way for Dana to get some bald dome time on TV.

I don't like a lot of what comes out of BJ's mouth which is one of the reasons I'm not a fan of his but I could have done without the Real World TV shtick of "Hey let's use what Debbie said about Frank's testicles and highlight that on the next show...blahblahblah".


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> This is ironic because it's standard procedure for BJ to do that very thing to his opponents names. I'm not saying its right in either instance but I think the fact that BJ regularly engages in this kind of thing makes it hard to extend sympathy to him.


you do have a point, but my reasoning is that the way BJ does it, is to hype a fight, because once the fight is over, he makes amends with the fighter and says it was all to hype the fight for the fans..

in this case, they made him look like absolute crap and this could have a lasting impression on casual fans and also give BJ a bad name from now on..


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I find it kind of funny how BJ's aggravated that he's being portrayed as the bad guy. How can you NOT be perceived as the bad guy when you are saying things like "I'm going to kill you, and I'm not kidding", versus someone who won't say a bad word about you?


I think the way they made him look lazy to GSP as a hard worker probably pissed him off the most.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Like someone else said, it's Dana's job to market the fight, not check up on BJ Penn. 

Does anyone actually know when BJ took the break ?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't wait for GSP to lay a beatdown on Penn.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I do wonder how pissed Dana is about Penn and his brother lying to him about vacationing during traning. Now I wonder how pissed he is about Penn ditching the show that he agreed to in the first place. 

Kind of funny though because Penn called GSP a quiter... yet Penn was the first person to get sand in his vagina and ditch the show. 

For the record, I do love Penn.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay Dumb question. Because BJ no longer wants to be involved in this does that mean tonights episode won't be aired or will they continue and just make it UFC ALL Access GSP?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

And the ego strikes again...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Okay Dumb question. Because BJ no longer wants to be involved in this does that mean tonights episode won't be aired or will they continue and just make it UFC ALL Access GSP?


They will air the show tonight and it was only the last one he stopped the interview on. I did see a report that BJ believes the production will: "_They got kicked out for awhile, but they are trying to make amends." 

_From:
http://mmamania.com/2009/01/21/bj-penn-kicks-out-spike-tv-production-crew-for-primetime-live/

Whatever that means- if they don't tape anymore I'm sure they will continue to air the show and work around this. They won't pull the plug on this over this IMO.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmm, interested. The second episode just started and the first clip is BJ saying that he thought he wasn't accurately depicted in the first episode, and then the editing kind of made him out to be a bad guy. So I think problem solved, there's going to be a third episode likely.

Edit - BJ just called GSP a bitch for tapping to strikes in the Matt Serra fight. :angry01:


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Robopencil said:


> Hmm, interested. The second episode just started and the first clip is BJ saying that he thought he wasn't accurately depicted in the first episode, and then the editing kind of made him out to be a bad guy. So I think problem solved, there's going to be a third episode likely.
> 
> -Edit BJ just called GSP a bitch for tapping to strikes in the Matt Serra fight.


Yeah but it also showed him training hard, looks as if they're trying to somewhat reverse how they were portraying bj in the first episode. Instead of being portrayed as an asshole that doesn't train hes being portrayed as an asshole that trains hard.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, I have to laugh. BJ throws a mini-temper tantrum because the show says some inaccurate things about him, yet his camp is saying all kinds of inaccurate nonsense about GSP. A quitter. A little bitch. Not a real fighter. Haha, if you can dish that out, yet get all pissy when someone hints that you might be 'lazy,' then you really need to sit back and rethink things. I like both guys, so don't go neg repping me thinking I'm a 'BJ hater,' because I'm not, but as has been said in this thread, don't dish it out if you can't take it.

Edit - BJ is funny, though... I laughed at him calling GSP a 'garbage-man'.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

BJ Penn has a kid? 

The Penns and Foreman family need to duke it out in a batle royale


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol @ Baby Jay Penn...


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

The editing can only do so much. BJ is doing a great job in feeding them all that crap and he doesn't even realize it.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

GSP's training team is unreal. Who's BJ training with?

Also note that GSP calls himself a student who bows more deeply to his master than his master does to him, whereas BJ is the leader of his own camp.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the dean of mean makes an appearance....awesome stuff dana...

rashad, marquart, jardine, cerrone, gsp, ...i love that whole camp


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Yeah, I know exactly what you mean. I actually find it laughable and amusing when I see some of these posts, not only in this thread but others, trying to tell a professional fighter, some of which are Champions, how to train and what they need to be doing, as if they have even 10% of the experience/knowledge that the fighter they are giving advice to has.
> 
> Also, B.J was edited to be a lazy tool who gets everything handed to him. Everyone knows this fight was going to be hyped up as "GSP, humble, nice, kind, gentle, works for everything", against "B.J, lazy, gets everything handed to him, doesn't train hard, natural talent".
> 
> ...


BJ wasn't bein ghyped by saying he only trained 5 hours a day. He sai dit himself, it wasn't edited. And I'm sorry if I dpn't have "10% of the experience" he does, but 5 hours a day is not enough for GSP. Especially when he goes on vacation halfway through it. I know enough about it to say that at least. BJJ is a whole different animal than MMA. He very well could've been training 5 hours a day for BJJ and been solid. In fact that smore than most BJJ guys i know train per day. I'm not syaing I know he was training that for BJJ, but I'm just saying it doesnt who you are or "How much you think you can train", 5 hours for a man of GSP's caliber DOES NOT cut it an dif he isnt pissed and training like 10 hours now, he'll lose because of it. GSP won't sit there and not do anything like Joe Daddy and Sherk did. Penn will gas midway through round 2. Mark my words.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

One question....where is greg jackson? Why hasn't he been included as one of GSP's trainers?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

He's probably busy down in Arizona training his other students.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Scarecrow said:


> He's probably busy down in Arizona training his other students.


u mean New Mexico?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Combat Soul said:


> *Did he not go on a holiday to Kona during his camp?*
> 
> He doesnt help his image does he? They need to do it like that for the show though its the super athlete, dedicated fighter versus the super talented party going challenger.
> 
> They both have two of the best fitting nick names in MMA, it sums them up perfectly.



lol, this is exactly why BJ is pissed.

He took a short break but was still training. They made it look way worse then it was.. and people like you believed it.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

gm2685 said:


> u mean New Mexico?


There too, lol.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nobody said a friggin thing about St. Pierre hitting up the club every other night. BJ Penn is BJ Penn, deal with it and I like how he can talk the right trash but still be himself. 

All top boxers usually take 3-4 days off in the later stages of camp to peak in time for their fight. Sherk flipped tires for 20 hours a day and he still got beat down by BJ


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Nobody said a friggin thing about St. Pierre hitting up the club every other night. BJ Penn is BJ Penn, deal with it and I like how he can talk the right trash but still be himself.
> 
> All top boxers usually take 3-4 days off in the later stages of camp to peak in time for their fight. Sherk flipped tires for 20 hours a day and he still got beat down by BJ


Sherk didn't take all his vitamins for the BJ fight, if you know what i mean.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

gm2685 said:


> One question....where is greg jackson? Why hasn't he been included as one of GSP's trainers?


I dunno...hmmmm....

Oh well, Georges will be fine, as long as they keep Rachelle Leah away from him.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> lol, this is exactly why BJ is pissed.
> 
> He took a short break but was still training. They made it look way worse then it was.. and people like you believed it.


Why would he lie about it and not answer his phone if he knew it wasn't a big deal? 

It's going to be the same fight as usual. BJ gassing against better conditioned opponents. Stop kidding yourself.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Nobody said a friggin thing about St. Pierre hitting up the club every other night. BJ Penn is BJ Penn, deal with it and I like how he can talk the right trash but still be himself.
> 
> All top boxers usually take 3-4 days off in the later stages of camp to peak in time for their fight. Sherk flipped tires for 20 hours a day and he still got beat down by BJ


On the prime time show GSP said he "goes out some times," not every other day. He doesn't drink alcohol or do any drugs, and this is likely after a hard day of training.

Not saying that the TV show didn't paint the wrong picture because it likely did. I'm sure BJ is training fairly hard for his standards. But if I had to guess who was training harder between BJ Penn and GSP I'm going to go with GSP.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Why would he lie about it and not answer his phone if he knew it wasn't a big deal?
> *
> It's going to be the same fight as usual. BJ gassing against better conditioned opponents. Stop kidding yourself.*


I never said this wasnt going to happen. It very likely will.

Who knows why he lied.. maybe he just didnt want to argue about it.. people lie all the time.. you cant judge how big of a deal something is simply because he lied about it. 

With that being said.. if his body needed a break.. it needed a break.. if he goes somewhere for a few days.. who cares?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I just find it funny that he would lie about it. I acually really like BJ Penn so I am kind of torn in this fight. For the sake of the UFC I want GSP to win though.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> I just find it funny that he would lie about it. I acually really like BJ Penn so I am kind of torn in this fight. For the sake of the UFC I want GSP to win though.


I hope BJ wins and vacants the LW title. Theres not enough interesting match ups for him at LW. I'd rather he stay at WW.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

It's good to see not everyone bought into the editing. But some of the better posters here did and that makes me shake my head. Oh well, although it was a bit improved this episode it still was pretty GSP heavy. I guess that can be blamed on BJ kicking the production crew out. 

I think jasvll's post is the most relevent. Fact is, the show has the haters hating and fans defending and that's makes Dana a happy panda. 

I do wish they would focus on some of BJ's trainers. All we've seen is Parrillo and JD. I realize we already know about Rudy, but he's brought in a NCAA wrestler/coach and Sergio (can't remember last name) from Chute Box. We all know he likes to bring in fighters and trainers from the mainland and Brazil. 

Thinking about it now I think BJ is hiding his training. I don't know. I just want an awesome fight on the 31st. If BJ loses so be it, because then I'll get to see him mop up Ken Flo. I like Kenny but my Pop's is a huge mark for him and always talks about how he gonna destroy BJ.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^ I thought the first episode was a bit BJ heavy :\



someone needs to post Episode two really bad. I didnt catch it because Spike on TVU is out


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Check UFC.com, if it's not up there yet you may have to wait another day. And I did laugh out loud when he called GSP a bitch for tapping to strikes.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im not gonna lie, GSP lookws like a friggin MONSTER training at Jackson's camp. 

I just BJ would venture out and train with guys that are closer to his level.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> I guess you know BJ's body better than him then. You should e-mail him your number in case he feels like he is overtraining to approve some days off.


BJ knew he shouldn't have been taking time off at this crucial time in his training...or he would have answered the phone and told Dana what he was doing. The UFC pays a company to produce a television show, why would he avoid the cameras when he's conducting business?

Everything Dana does is on camera, or so it seems some times.



To be fair, I'm sure that when GSP goes to the grocery store, people honk at him and wave and shit, but they didn't show that. I agree that the editing was biased, but the editing was biased for Junie Browning too...that doesn't mean Junie's not a jackass, and it doesn't mean BJ's not slacking on his training.

If BJ gasses in this fight, will you think differently?


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

here you go: 

http://mma-core.com/videos/_UFC_Primetime_St_Pierre_vs__Penn_II_Episode_2?vid=10002969&tid=107

But ya I'm rooting for Gsp. Editing aside I've never really liked BJ. I just want an epic MMA fight though, so epic that picking sides becomes irrelevant. :thumb02:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Darkgecko said:


> If BJ gasses in this fight, will you think differently?


If BJ gasses I think it will be a testament to GSP's training, skill, strength, and the pace he sets rather than Penn's.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

This stuff is hilarious. BJ's mad because it showed how he is. Awww it's good GSP against bad BJ? That's dumb. BJ didn't like them showing what he does. Then why do the show? Idiot. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed how BJ seemed to be. Even though most on this site just blame it on editing:thumb02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, if you people really think BJ Penn _isn't_ spoiled, you clearly don't know much of what you're talking about.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Nobody said a friggin thing about St. Pierre hitting up the club every other night. BJ Penn is BJ Penn, deal with it and I like how he can talk the right trash but still be himself.
> 
> All top boxers usually take 3-4 days off in the later stages of camp to peak in time for their fight. Sherk flipped tires for 20 hours a day and he still got beat down by BJ


Yup I couldn't agree with you more. I'm not a BJ nuthugger but I'm becoming one after all these people hating on him. The guy is a ridiculous fighter. How can people say bad shit about him, he's not that much of an asshole. It's not like he's Matt Hughes... If I'm wrong then please tell me. 



MetalMunkey said:


> I do wish they would focus on some of BJ's trainers. All we've seen is Parrillo and JD. I realize we already know about Rudy, but he's brought in a NCAA wrestler/coach and Sergio (can't remember last name) from Chute Box. We all know he likes to bring in fighters and trainers from the mainland and Brazil.



In Episode one it looked like he was training with guys from AZ Combat Sports. I think I saw Varner and Bader running with him. It was a quick shot but it would make sense since Varner is training for Cerrone (who coincidentally was training with GSP). Anyone else notice this?


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Wow, if you people really think BJ Penn _isn't_ spoiled, you clearly don't know much of what you're talking about.


That's all you had to add? Way to contribute. Another thoughtful post Alex DeLarge.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Im not gonna lie, GSP lookws like a friggin MONSTER training at Jackson's camp.
> 
> I just BJ would venture out and train with guys that are closer to his level.


You still have a few days to become a GSP fan jdun. 

Join us, being a GSP fan is awesome. :thumb01:


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

The thing is with big stars like these guys is there is a fair amount of nuthuggery on both sides. I have to admit i am partial to a little myself but you can't let that cloud rational thought.

Starting from the top, first of all it is a t.v show. It is a tool for the UFC to use in order to promote the fight. Penn should know by now that they need characters, he is more than familiar with this concept judging by his previous antics both pre and post fight. He seems more than happy to play the bad guy.

The film abviously wanted to show the differing backgrounds of the two, that they didn't make it up, the Penn family are among the richest in Hilo is that not true?

They did however negate the fact that BJ was the first non Brazilian winner a gold at the munidial. An acheivement not to be scoffed at, and one that must have taken a lot of hard work and dedication. He was however by his own admission not fully committed to MMA, in that he was not living the right lifestyle.

The other bone of contention was Dana White checking up on Penn. As i previously stated Dana is well within his rights to make sure the man he is paying alot of money to and telling the World is one of the best fighters alive today is going to be in 100% shape. To do it on camara is a little crass, but again remember, this is a t.v show it needs drama. Penn shot himself in the foot by avoiding answering the phone. Surely an admission of guilt at slacking off.

So in conclusion i think Penn done himslef no favours with his behaviour and after all he knows there is a camara recording him. The editing was done in a way to paint two characters, but the film did not fabricate anything, Penn supplied them with the ammo. I don't buy Penn is so nieve to believe that they won't be creating characters for the build up. Maybe he just felt a bit embarrassed at his own behaviour and he wants to focus even harder so is removing any distraction to his preperation.

The proof will be evident on the 31st, if GSP wins by out working Penn he can blame nobody but himself, especially as he even had the warnings on film.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Darkgecko said:


> BJ knew he shouldn't have been taking time off at this crucial time in his training...or he would have answered the phone and told Dana what he was doing. The UFC pays a company to produce a television show, why would he avoid the cameras when he's conducting business?
> 
> Everything Dana does is on camera, or so it seems some times.
> 
> ...


I can't say why BJ didn't answer the phone because I'm not him. He could be slacking...yes, but if he feels like he is overtraining, I'm going to go with him. He would know better than anyone. He possibly didn't want to hear Dana nagging him either. He is a grown man, he doesn't need Dana to tell him how to train, especially if his body is worn out and needs a rest. Fact is nobody can say that BJ is slacking on his training just because GSP works out harder. It is a stupid argument if you are just basing his training on a 30min. t.v. show.

Honestly, probably not. BJ is going to show up to this fight in the best shape of his life. Nobody expects BJ to have more cardio than GSP;it won't happen. If GSP pushes the pace and BJ can't put him away in the first couple rounds, he very well may gas (strong possibility). That doesn't mean he wasn't training hard, just that GSP is a beast.

Also, that argument that BJ training 5 hrs/day not being enough is pretty ridiculous considering you don't know what type of training he is even doing. 5 hours quality training might be all that he needs and what works for some people doesn't work for others.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> That's all you had to add? Way to contribute. Another thoughtful post Alex DeLarge.


Sorry I don't write novels to suffice your needs.

I just tell it like it is. It was enough catch your attention and offend you cause I took a simple shot at your pillsbury hero.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Do you guys not ignore phone calls? Really I do that all the time. Maybe BJ just doesn't want to talk to Dana they haven't had the best relationship.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Do you guys not ignore phone calls? Really I do that all the time. Maybe BJ just doesn't want to talk to Dana they haven't had the best relationship.


I never answer my phone.
This whole primetime fiasco has probably made BJ want to win even more.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It blows my mind how many idiots are on this forum who STILL believe everything they see on reality TV, or who try and talk about how BJ should be training. You guys have no idea how retarded you sound.

"The camera only reflects what it sees" <---The guy who said this is a fuckin idiot

"Taking 5 days off is too much, maybe 2 but taking 5 is just being lazy" <---another gem from a FUCKIN IDIOT

It's ridiculous...how can there actually be people still out there that think reality tv portrays the truth? Seriously how can you be that stupid? It's mind boggling!

How can someone be so arrogant to sit behind their keyboard and talk about how one of the best fighters in the world isn't training properly!? C'mon this is stupidity at its finest.


EDIT: just realized the two quotes I used are from the same person, I didn't notice that at first...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Do you guys not ignore phone calls? Really I do that all the time. Maybe BJ just doesn't want to talk to Dana they haven't had the best relationship.


yha well if my boss was the one calling then I had better pick up. That takes some balls to just hang up on your boss. almost as stupid as hanging up on your girlfriend or wife.

I also have to say dana is a smart guy he could have planed that phone call to create more controversy which if he did it worked.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea but Dana isn't really BJ's boss when BJ isn't fighting in the UFC. BJ doesn't have to train at all for a fight if he doesn't want to and he doesn't need to talk to Dana when he's about to pack up his car and drive somewhere.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> It blows my mind how many idiots are on this forum who STILL believe everything they see on reality TV, or who try and talk about how BJ should be training. You guys have no idea how retarded you sound.
> 
> "The camera only reflects what it sees" <---The guy who said this is a fuckin idiot
> 
> ...


well aren't you in a happy lil mood....

while we clearly disagree on what is happening, i don't really understand the need to call me a 'FUCKIN idiot'...seriously...grow up

and w/ regards to whats bolded...bj is known for not training hard...is it that stupid to suspect he isn't for this fight? he's a professional for making money fighting, but he certainly doesn't walk, talk, or act like a professional....we know by his own admission he didn't train like a professional...so are we really that stupid to think their might be some truth to what was shown on the countdown? or all we all just 'FUCKIN IDIOTS'?

and why was bj's brother lying about it? was that some camera trick? did they tell his brother to say what he said? sounded to me like he knew full well that bj didn't need 5 days off.....I've looked at fighters training camps before and I've never seen a fighter take that many days off straight 3 weeks before a fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Walker said:


> A lot of people have made good points on each side of this and I agree that BJ does bring some of the crap upon himself but the thing that I didn't like about the last episode is that it seemed contrived by Dana to make more drama for the show. I just thought it came out stupid and a way for Dana to get some bald dome time on TV.
> 
> I don't like a lot of what comes out of BJ's mouth which is one of the reasons I'm not a fan of his but I could have done without the Real World TV shtick of "Hey let's use what Debbie said about Frank's testicles and highlight that on the next show...blahblahblah".


Every time I think a reality show format in regard to MMA might suck, I think of the clusterf*ck that was/is The Real World and feel much better.

BJ just lacks that brain-to-mouth filter, IMO. I'm probably one of the few people posting in this thread that doesn't have strong feelings about him.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> well aren't you in a happy lil mood....
> 
> while we clearly disagree on what is happening, i don't really understand the need to call me a 'FUCKIN idiot'...seriously...grow up
> 
> ...


Nah man, I think you should grow up and stop reaching for reasons to hate on BJ. I don't care if you dislike him, but you go to extremes and the fact that you believe everything you see on reality tv and think you know BJ's body better than him, is 10x more childish than someone calling you out on it. If I wanted to be childish I would have quoted you directly with your name and everything but I didn't.

BJ is known for not training properly IN THE PAST. It's well known how serious he is taking this fight and how well he has been training since the Pulver fight. So NO, there is no logical reason to believe that he would slack off in training for the biggest fight of his career against the best welterweight in the world. 

And I never said "you were all" fuckin idiots, it is YOU that is implying that. The things you said are more than deserving of being called an idiot, they were idiotic statements. Walk like a duck talk like a duck be expected to be called a duck.

The fact is it doesn't matter what you or anyone else thinks, BJ is a grown man capable of making his own decisions and if he feels he needs or WANTS 5 days off, that's HIS perrogative.

If anything pisses me off more than reality TV, it's the fools who buy into it and base their opinions off of what they see/hear on it.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

My two cents on a topic I really don't care that much about, so I'm not going to get into a long-winded debate about it:

-Really no need to call anyone a fuckin idiot for their opinion.



> I think you should grow up and stop reaching for reasons to hate on BJ.


Is it really that much of a reach? BJ has a love/hate personality, so it isn't a stretch either way to love or hate him.



> [you] think you know BJ's body better than him [that's childish]





> It's well known how serious he is taking this fight and how well he has been training since the Pulver fight.


He knows BJ's body the same as you do. Why is your opinion well known and his childish?



> BJ is known for not training properly IN THE PAST.





> Walk like a duck talk like a duck be expected to be called a duck.






> So NO, there is no logical reason to believe that he would slack off in training for the biggest fight of his career against the best welterweight in the world.


If we can't use the past to base judgments on, then what can we use? Seeing a tape that depicts BJ as lazy is not enough evidence to label him as such, you're right. But it's hardly enough evidence to make a case that he is training to his full potential.



> The fact is it doesn't matter what you or anyone else thinks, BJ is a grown man capable of making his own decisions and if he feels he needs or WANTS 5 days off, that's HIS perrogative.


Agreed.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Bj lovers need to stop crying. Is it a surprise that GSP trains harder than Bj? I thought everyone knew that already.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> It blows my mind how many idiots are on this forum who STILL believe everything they see on reality TV, or who try and talk about how BJ should be training. You guys have no idea how retarded you sound.
> 
> "The camera only reflects what it sees" <---The guy who said this is a fuckin idiot
> 
> ...


On a similar note, shouldn't BJ have known that being under the microscope of a reality TV show would tend to cast a critical light on his behavior? I mean, if we're all retarded for believing some of what we see in the show, then BJ must be retarded for going on the show in the first place, right? :dunno: :thumb02: I occasionally watch a reality TV show and it always amazes me that people actually go on those things. 

And on a second note, you're pretty much making it out like people who doubt BJ's training regime are doing so based only on the TV show. It certainly appears that BJ has been taking training more seriously as of late, but that doesn't totally erase the knowledge of his previous bouts of poor training.

Well anyway it's just the internet, I'm probably not going to get too worked up over this or any other subject


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

To be fair to BJ if he thought it was to promote the fight and when he saw the show he thought they were being unfair to him then he has every right to throw them out.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't think you can win as many fights as BJ, and it all be down to some 'god given talent'. BJ puts in the work, the proof is the results. Anyone who chooses to believe rumors and 'reality' tv over the only facts we have (him winning a lot) is kidding themselves imo.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Ash dude took the words right out of my mouth. I'm nto thinking BJ isnt training hard enough solely because of the show. He's gassed a LOT in the past. He's said himself that hewasn't training a lot in the past. And I know, the argument "5 hours of quality blahblahblah", but is it really? I mean I'm sure GSP puts in more than five hours of "quality work", and honestly I don't think BJ should be working out "Enough" I think he should be training as much as he possibly can. And unless he's working CONSTANTLY for those 2 and 3 hour session for as hard as he possibly can it will not be enough to even come close to GSP. Another reason I think BJ is thinking he's training "enough" is because he didn't gas in his last two fights. Well niether of those fights was really a challenge to him you know? joe and sherk just go tthe crap kicked out of them and took it haha. I think it's made BJ a littl eover confident in his cardio and that's not good. I think BJ's ego is goin gto kill him if thats true.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> It blows my mind how many idiots are on this forum who STILL believe everything they see on reality TV, or who try and talk about how BJ should be training. You guys have no idea how retarded you sound.
> 
> "The camera only reflects what it sees" <---The guy who said this is a fuckin idiot
> 
> ...


How many top 10 fighters in any division (maybe not HW) have gassed in a fight that they had ample time to prepare for? How many have done it more than once? BJ didn't gas when he fought Sherk. Was this because he's revamped his training, or because the fight was 95% standing?

GSP will be able to take Penn down and keep him there, I'm fairly confident in that. I would like to calmly counter your insults by pointing out that my doubt of BJ's dedication to training has to do with a lot more than this show. If I saw Travis Lutter slacking on his training on TV would I be unjustified in saying he is slacking, simply because it was on TV?

I hope for BJ's sake that he can keep the fight standing.

As for calling me arrogant...you may want to read your post again.








name goes here said:


> I don't think you can win as many fights as BJ, and it all be down to some 'god given talent'. BJ puts in the work, the proof is the results. Anyone who chooses to believe rumors and 'reality' tv over the only facts we have (him winning a lot) is kidding themselves imo.


Yes, but I don't want to see him win a lot, I want him to be the greatest fighter ever, which he has said he wants to be.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> My two cents on a topic I really don't care that much about, so I'm not going to get into a long-winded debate about it:
> 
> -Really no need to call anyone a fuckin idiot for their opinion.
> 
> ...


I didn't call him an idiot for his opinion. He said "the camera reflects the truth" or some shit like that. Anyone who thinks that is an idiot. If that's his opinion, then it's wrong because the FACT is the camera of a reality show DOES NOT reflect what it sees or the truth or whatever. So if that's your opinion, you're an idiot. Let's say it's my opinion that _all_ black people are good at sports. Would I be an idiot?

He knows BJ's body as well as I do? Dude that's not an opinion what he was saying. He's going against what BJ thinks is best for his own well-being, which is idiotic. I'm saying BJ does what he needs or wants to do for a fight and he is not someone to sit there and say he is doing it wrong, that's just plain stupid. Wouldn't I get called an idiot if I came on here and said GSP is training way too hard and he should slow down? Of course I would cuz GSP is doing what he thinks he needs to do, and same with BJ, and I'm not anyone to make that call, especially based on bullshit reality tv. 

Who are you to say whether BJ is training to his full potential or not? I'm not saying he is or isn't, I'm saying he's doing what he thinks needs to be done, and that should be good enough for anyone, seeing's how none of us know how his body works or the actual truth of how much he is training.



wukkadb said:


> Bj lovers need to stop crying. Is it a surprise that GSP trains harder than Bj? I thought everyone knew that already.


Don't know if you're directing this to me but I don't remember anyone ever saying BJ trains harder than GSP. :confused02:



ash said:


> On a similar note, shouldn't BJ have known that being under the microscope of a reality TV show would tend to cast a critical light on his behavior? I mean, if we're all retarded for believing some of what we see in the show, then BJ must be retarded for going on the show in the first place, right? :dunno: :thumb02: I occasionally watch a reality TV show and it always amazes me that people actually go on those things.
> 
> And on a second note, you're pretty much making it out like people who doubt BJ's training regime are doing so based only on the TV show. It certainly appears that BJ has been taking training more seriously as of late, but that doesn't totally erase the knowledge of his previous bouts of poor training.
> 
> Well anyway it's just the internet, I'm probably not going to get too worked up over this or any other subject


He trained poorly in the past, yes. But his last few fights it's pretty clear he's training good now. Logic says that if he trained hard for Sherk, Hughes 2, Pulver, and Joe Daddy, and he says he's training hard now, that he is probably telling the truth considering it's his biggest fight of his career and against the best welterweight on earth. Am I wrong or is my logic backwards?



bbjd7 said:


> To be fair to BJ if he thought it was to promote the fight and when he saw the show he thought they were being unfair to him then he has every right to throw them out.


Hell yea, you just answered Ash's first paragraph for me using common sense and logic. +1 to you good sir.



name goes here said:


> I don't think you can win as many fights as BJ, and it all be down to some 'god given talent'. BJ puts in the work, the proof is the results. Anyone who chooses to believe rumors and 'reality' tv over the only facts we have (him winning a lot) is kidding themselves imo.


Thatta boy. You know what's up. :thumbsup:



TraMaI said:


> Ash dude took the words right out of my mouth. I'm nto thinking BJ isnt training hard enough solely because of the show. He's gassed a LOT in the past. He's said himself that hewasn't training a lot in the past. And I know, the argument "5 hours of quality blahblahblah", but is it really? I mean I'm sure GSP puts in more than five hours of "quality work", and honestly I don't think BJ should be working out "Enough" I think he should be training as much as he possibly can. And unless he's working CONSTANTLY for those 2 and 3 hour session for as hard as he possibly can it will not be enough to even come close to GSP. Another reason I think BJ is thinking he's training "enough" is because he didn't gas in his last two fights. Well niether of those fights was really a challenge to him you know? joe and sherk just go tthe crap kicked out of them and took it haha. I think it's made BJ a littl eover confident in his cardio and that's not good. I think BJ's ego is goin gto kill him if thats true.


Ever think that maybe those fights weren't a challenge for him because he's figured out how to train for a fight properly, and he very likely is doing the same or more for GSP? Seems logical to me. And how exactly do you come to the conclusion that by training not as many hours as GSP means GSP will win? Everyone's body is different, for all we know GSP is training _too_ hard and it will cost him the fight. No way am I saying this is true but it has just as much basis to it as what you are saying about BJ. 



Darkgecko said:


> How many top 10 fighters in any division (maybe not HW) have gassed in a fight that they had ample time to prepare for? How many have done it more than once? BJ didn't gas when he fought Sherk. Was this because he's revamped his training, or because the fight was 95% standing?
> 
> GSP will be able to take Penn down and keep him there, I'm fairly confident in that. I would like to calmly counter your insults by pointing out that my doubt of BJ's dedication to training has to do with a lot more than this show. If I saw Travis Lutter slacking on his training on TV would I be unjustified in saying he is slacking, simply because it was on TV?
> 
> ...


When did I call you arrogant? And why are you conveniently only using the Sherk fight as a reference. From what I recall, he hasn't actually gassed since the first GSP fight, 4 fights and 3 years ago. So let's all just form our opinions on things that happened 3 years ago, and ignore all the facts that point to BJ being a more focused fighter since then. Yea ok. 

I'm not being arrogant. You guys just aren't using common sense and are just way too eager to play BJ's ghost trainer and pretend you know what the **** is going on, and I'm simply calling you out on it. You ARE an idiot if you base your opinion off a reality tv show (not saying YOU are doing that, just people in general), and you ARE an idiot if you think you know BJ's body better than him. Plain and simple.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Ash dude took the words right out of my mouth. I'm nto thinking BJ isnt training hard enough solely because of the show. He's gassed a LOT in the past. He's said himself that hewasn't training a lot in the past.


You're right, he admitted that he *used* to train poorly. He has gassed on many occasions. He has also said that he has learned from his mistakes, nothing else needs to be said.




> "5 hours of quality blahblahblah", *but is it really?* I mean I'm sure GSP puts in more than five hours of "quality work", and honestly I don't think BJ should be working out "Enough" I think he should be training as much as he possibly can. And unless he's working CONSTANTLY for those 2 and 3 hour session for as hard as he possibly can it will not be enough to even come close to GSP.


And this is my point. Without actually being there or being BJ, you have no idea so your "5 hours isn't enough" stuff doesn't work. I never said it was or wasn't, I was just saying it might be a very good workout.

Last I checked GSP and BJ Penn were two different people. It doesn't matter what GSP is doing because what works for him won't necessarily work for BJ. Everyone's body is different and everyone learns at a different pace. BJ could train for your "8 hours" and show up to the fight overtrained or injured;same goes for GSP.

It seems you're ignorant to that fact because you have some arbitrary number of hours that a professional fighter _should_ train. I can't answer it either and only time will tell.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I didn't call him an idiot for his opinion. He said "the camera reflects the truth" or some shit like that. Anyone who thinks that is an idiot. If that's his opinion, then it's wrong because the FACT is the camera of a reality show DOES NOT reflect what it sees or the truth or whatever. So if that's your opinion, you're an idiot. Let's say it's my opinion that _all_ black people are good at sports. Would I be an idiot?
> 
> He knows BJ's body as well as I do? Dude that's not an opinion what he was saying. He's going against what BJ thinks is best for his own well-being, which is idiotic. I'm saying BJ does what he needs or wants to do for a fight and he is not someone to sit there and say he is doing it wrong, that's just plain stupid. Wouldn't I get called an idiot if I came on here and said GSP is training way too hard and he should slow down? Of course I would cuz GSP is doing what he thinks he needs to do, and same with BJ, and I'm not anyone to make that call, especially based on bullshit reality tv.
> 
> ...


nice job, +1 rep if it lets me. I would come in on this with you, but you are arguing with walls. They will find any reason to hate on BJ and then say, "I don't hate BJ." I've given up arguing with them a long time ago.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm on BJ's side in this spot but I will say that at times BJ fans will decided that someone is a BJ Hater when they aren't. I mean BJ is actually one of my favorite fighters to watch but I've been called a BJ hater a ton of times.

Same as Anderson Silva fans you guys go a bit overboard at times calling people haters.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Sigh, at what point did I become a BJ hater  I questioned Shogun's heart 2 weeks ago and I was called a hater then too. I thought this forum was for intelligent debate, not for taking everything personally and being close-minded.

I am an idiot for thinking BJ doesn't train as hard as I wish he did? Whatever man, I have opinions, either debate them or ignore them, quit insulting people.

Out of all of the current champs, BJ is the only one who I question their cardio training (Mir also since I guess he has a belt atm), and I questioned him before I ever heard about UFC Primetime.









WouldLuv2FightU said:


> When did I call you arrogant?





WouldLuv2FightU said:


> How can someone be so arrogant to sit behind their keyboard and talk about how one of the best fighters in the world isn't training properly!? C'mon this is stupidity at its finest.



If you weren't intentionally directing the comment at me, then you might want to think about how you word things, since I was questioning his training, and I'm sitting behind I keyboard  But who cares, I don't take this crap personally, I'd just like to hear actual debate, instead of ridicule. 

Don't let your love for BJ keep me from having opinions, I love watching BJ fight too, and I whole-heartedly hope he makes this a fight to remember, win or lose. BJ has completely dominated his last 2 fights, as has GSP. Much love for both of them.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I didn't call him an idiot for his opinion. He said "the camera reflects the truth" or some shit like that. Anyone who thinks that is an idiot. If that's his opinion, then it's wrong because the FACT is the camera of a reality show DOES NOT reflect what it sees or the truth or whatever.


Well, there's probably a hint of truth to it. The editing is obviously done in a way to make BJ look like a slacker, etc. but he's still giving them material to work with.

Regardless, I don't really know why people are buying into the show so much. I'm just psyched that this fight is going to happen.


----------



## BarryBones (Jan 19, 2009)

good, the media getting footage is a priviledge not a right.

Get the **** outta here punks!


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

bj is a world class champion... but he's also a world class chump.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Darkgecko said:


> Sigh, at what point did I become a BJ hater  I questioned Shogun's heart 2 weeks ago and I was called a hater then too. I thought this forum was for intelligent debate, not for taking everything personally and being close-minded.
> 
> I am an idiot for thinking *BJ doesn't train as hard as I wish he did?* Whatever man, I have opinions, either debate them or ignore them, quit insulting people.
> 
> ...


Regarding the bolded part....hey bro why didn't you just say that then? I don't even remember reading your posts in this thread til you replied to my post that was directed towards Aaronyman. Saying you wish he would train harder is way different than saying BJ doesn't know how to train or he is lazy or doesn't know what he's doing or whatever else Aaronyman was suggesting. You aren't an idiot. Wish away. My bad for the confusion. 

I like to debate too, and I don't insult people usually but like I said before if anything pisses me off more than reality tv it's the people who buy into it.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

It's bad for his perceived work ethic. But at the same time if he loses people can say he didn't train hard enough, and if he wins people can say he is smaller than GSP and still beat him without training that hard.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Man, did anyone else completely mark out when he busted out the Rocky Balboa quote about getting hit and moving forward?

How can you not root for BJ after that?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

bjs personality bothers me ....i think he is a good fighter but he makes me not like him


----------



## jockstrap (Jun 1, 2008)

bj is a loser yeah he is a good fighter but out of the ring id really like to kick him in the balls


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> bjs personality bothers me ....i think he is a good fighter but he makes me not like him


I find this so weird, because you like Hughes lol.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> I find this so weird, because you like Hughes lol.


haha yeah yeah yeah...i kno but hughes doesnt bother me like bj does lol


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Jundon! said:


> bj is a world class champion... but he's also a world class chump.


I'll miss these pearls of wisdom.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Why are some of you guys calling this reality TV? Theres a difference between a Doc and reality TV. If this were reality tv there would be some stupid shtick to it like making GSP train with Matt Hughes, a polar bear and two pandas or having BJ train in a Little Debbie factory while having to eat twinkies inbetween rounds or something equally as ridiculous. This is a documentary of these guys preparation for the fight with the a dash of hype nothing more. Nothing has been changed in these guys regiments because they are being filmed everything is as is.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

ean6789 said:


> This is a documentary


You make a good point. Although, I do think that the editors are not being unbiased, but I guess most documentaries are somewhat biased.


----------



## JohnsonLp (Aug 26, 2006)

RIP BJ - - GSP will knock you out in a brutal fashion!


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Darkgecko said:


> You make a good point. Although, I do think that the editors are not being unbiased, but I guess most documentaries are somewhat biased.


Its nothing compared to the bias of Planet Earth. Reality TV at its worst...:thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think BJ has the best work ethic, but I think that Dana and the editors made the situation bigger than it should be. 

I like the fact that BJ called this shit off. He shouldn't need to deal with these distractions so close to fight time...yes I realize it didn't just happen. 

GSP cuts off everything 5 weeks outside of a fight. I think BJ probably doesn't need that much time, based on his fighting style and attitude, but certainly could afford to take it. 

There are a lot of really passionate people about such an inane topic.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

JohnsonLp said:


> RIP BJ - - GSP will knock you out in a brutal fashion!


I don't know if you were being sarcastic or not.... GSP will not KO Penn. I would love to see it happen, since I'm hanging from GSP's nuts, but it won't happen.
BJ has a great chin on him and GSP doesn't have enough power to KO him.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

jbritt said:


> I don't know if you were being sarcastic or not.... GSP will not KO Penn. I would love to see it happen, since I'm hanging from GSP's nuts, but it won't happen.
> BJ has a great chin on him and GSP doesn't have enough power to KO him.


Agreed Penn has faced guys who hit harder than GSP and never been KOed. Also GSP has never KOed anyone, i don't think BJ will be his first. He has TKOs but never a KO.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> Agreed Penn has faced guys who hit harder than GSP and never been KOed. Also GSP has never KOed anyone, i don't think BJ will be his first. He has TKOs but never a KO.


There is a first time for everything.

Although I too doubt GSP will knock him out I think he will beat him. Penn won't be able to stop GSP from taking him down and GSP's ~6 in reach advantage will keep Penn out of distance.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

420atalon said:


> There is a first time for everything.
> 
> Although I too doubt GSP will knock him out I think he will beat him. Penn won't be able to stop GSP from taking him down and GSP's ~6 in reach advantage will keep Penn out of distance.


Did that 6 in reach advantage keep Penn out of distance in their first fight?? Penn is a great boxer...he will still lose though


----------



## JohnsonLp (Aug 26, 2006)

jbritt said:


> I don't know if you were being sarcastic or not.... GSP will not KO Penn. I would love to see it happen, since I'm hanging from GSP's nuts, but it won't happen.
> BJ has a great chin on him and GSP doesn't have enough power to KO him.


Dude how would feel after being called a user of steroids?
GSP is going to hold back, he will show us how weak Penn really is. He will break his Person, and humble him.


----------

